# New to marriage; not new to depression



## SageBouquet (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello!

First a little about my husband and I. I am almost 28 just finished my BS in psych and my husband, who is 34, is still in college (pursuing psych as well), he's working too, and I am searching for a job. I've dealt with depression, anxiety and OCD type behaviors for years, but can manage it if I stay on top of it. My husband had a really REALLY rough childhood and I believe that since we've become married, all the trauma has come to a head.

We both have issues with depression, inadequacies. 

I would like to get into counseling, but I have no insurance at the moment. I am here for support and encouragement and maybe to learn some ways I can better myself and be more supportive to him.

One of my issues, is that I don't really like talking about our problems with friends... I just don't want people to see him in a differently light. I am super over protective to the ones I love...

We love each other so much, but the thing that upsets me most, is that sometimes I feel like I am on the back burner to various other things going on. I've tried talking to him, and sometimes it turns into me becoming so angry and so mean because I get so frustrated.

I know that I am depressed and I need to help myself, but I would like more support from him... then I feel guilty because he has his own issues. 

I feel like we are at a fork in the road, one that leads us through a healthy track to a better, stronger relationship, and the other one that is just circular...

I know deep down he's my soul mate or whatever you want to call it, but I am just in need of some guidance, suggestions tips or anything I can try for us.


----------

